# NEW SET-UP



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,
I have bred gerbils and dwarf lops for about 2 years and I'm now taking the plunge with mice!
I was wondering whether folks could give me some advice on suitable housing arrangements...

Whilst they will be for breeding, as with my rabbits and gerbils, I look to give the animals in question a high quality of life, so no small lab-cages for me! I'm thinking glass tanks? Good choice?
For reference my breeding gerbil pairs each occupy a 750x300x400 glass tank. Would tanks of this size be suitable for a 1.3 breeding group of mice?

Thanks
JB


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also, any tpis on best bedding choices, toys/stimuli etc would be much appreciated.

Thanks again
JB


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Glass tanks are heavy and more awkward to clean. You can make your own from plastic storage boxes and 6mm wire mesh that are easy for you and also fine for the mice  I'm sure there are threads on here that explain how to convert a box, but generally it just involves cutting a large rectangle out of the lid and attaching a piece of mesh with cable ties.

There's an example here: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodlandmousery/9l-rub.htm


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great, that's really useful, thanks!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Which country are you in? It would help if you add that to your profile. I buy shreded aspen and sani chips in the big bags from nationalpetpharmacy. I also buy the Native Earth 18% lab blocks for feed.


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Noted. I've added my location in my profile, thanks 
Thanks for the tips re: bedding and food as well, much appreciated. I'll look for UK suppliers.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In the UK Aubiose is a good substrate (made for horses) and people usually make their own food mix from straights. What do you feed your gerbils? Some elements may well be the same.


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

I feed a mix of oats, sunflower seeds, cereal base and then some dog biscuits to boost protein.
Vitamin and mineral supplement goes in once a week.

Aubiose looks spot on. May try that with my gerbils as well...

Thanks again, this is really helpful, what with me being a mice newbie and all


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds as though your gerbil food, possibly in different proportions, would be fine for the mice too. I use bruised oats, flaked barley, mixed wild bird seed and dog food/biscuits for my mice as do many others


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

> I use bruised oats, flaked barley, mixed wild bird seed and dog food/biscuits for my mice as do many others


I use a similar mix too, but can I ask what your mixed wild bird seed contains? I use finch and budgie seed instead of the wild bird mix because they so often have quite a lot of peanuts and sunflower seeds, I wasn't sure this would be good for them?
And to the OP, I converted plastic boxes in the end, and I'll never go back to glass tanks. As MouseBreeder says, they are heavy and awkward to clean, I also found they never had enough ventilation. When I converted my boxes I was able to make sure ventilatioin wasnt a problem! 









Annie


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It hasn't got any nuts in (I'm allergic), but it does have sunflower seeds (not a huge amount). It also has millet, some corn and other bits and pieces that I'd have to check on.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

> It hasn't got any nuts in (I'm allergic), but it does have sunflower seeds (not a huge amount). It also has millet, some corn and other bits and pieces that I'd have to check on.


Thanks, I have to keep an eye out for something suitable, until then I'll stick to the seed I'm using 
Annie x


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

willa2602, I like your bin set up, however, how did you cut the bin in order to replace it with the wire mesh? I have had a hard time cutting the bins because they either crack, or when I use heat it takes forever and smells horrible! Any suggestions?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a soldering iron... still smells bad and takes a while, but my first cages were cut with a hot knife over the stove... the soldering iron was a life saver!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

peztree3 said:


> willa2602, I like your bin set up, however, how did you cut the bin in order to replace it with the wire mesh? I have had a hard time cutting the bins because they either crack, or when I use heat it takes forever and smells horrible! Any suggestions?


Thanks, I tried using the soldering iron, but got very fed up with how long it took, in the end i soldered 2.5ish cm holes in each corner, and that let me get a very thin saw blade in. Sawing it was much quicker than soldering, but yes, you do have to be careful not to bend or put too much pressure on the plastic, it does snap easily. I don't really have a good suggestion on how to make it easier, just lots of patience!



> but my first cages were cut with a hot knife over the stove... the soldering iron was a life saver!


That sounds really quite dangerous! :shock: lol I think a soldering iron is at least a lot safer and probably easier! 

Annie


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

I would definitely agree with Mousebreeder regarding the glass tanks, they are generally too heavy. I also use plastic boxes, the best being the RUB ones but they tend to be a bit more expensive. I tend to shop around and you will find that at any given time someone is having a sale of good size plastic boxes with clip on lids. For instance, just before Xmas it was Robert Dyass selling very roomy Addis boxes at just £4.99. Just last week Tesco had a special offer this time boxes at £4 each.

Another tip, I purchased a soldering iron from Wilkinsons (£6) and it is invaluable for cutting out the air vents on the lids and sides of the boxes. You avoid the possiblity of splitting the boxes which can happen if you try to drill out the vents for instance.

I also use Aubiose or Hemcore (same thing) rather than shavings. The Aubiosel does not have that lovely pine smell that shavings has but in my opinion it is much more absorbent and surely that's the most important quality of a cage floor covering.

Hope this is useful


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

willa2602 said:


> > but my first cages were cut with a hot knife over the stove... the soldering iron was a life saver!
> 
> 
> That sounds really quite dangerous! :shock: lol I think a soldering iron is at least a lot safer and probably easier!
> ...


LOL!!! Yeah, it's so much better now. I got a couple nasty burns off the knife/stove method, and ruined my work shirt. I had to explain to my boss why I needed a new uniform top... how it got burned :lol:


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> willa2602 said:
> 
> 
> > > but my first cages were cut with a hot knife over the stove... the soldering iron was a life saver!
> ...


Oh dear! Still no lives lost, that's the main thing! :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would use a cutting wheel on my dremel to cut them. I have done it for reptile travel cages.


----------

